
Ask HN: Non-developer centric open-source projects - leksak
I&#x27;ve been perusing codetriage.com&#x2F; this morning and most projects are essentially for the benefit of other developers. Does anyone know of any projects that directly benefit non-developers?<p>(note: codetriage itself allows filtering based on the particular programming language but the language doesn&#x27;t matter to me.)
======
XtalJ
What do you mean by benefit? Can be used by non-programmers? In that case, try
Inkscape, Blender 3D, GIMP, Scribus, Firefox, Kodi, and maybe KiCAD.

